# Como amplificar alcance de control de 27mhz



## pinkplot (Nov 8, 2007)

Bueno, he estado en la fabricacion de un control remoto de 4 canales, para controlar una silla de ruedas como si fuera un carrito de control remoto, pero he buscado por todos lados esos integrados de emisor y receptor, pero no se venden ni se consiguen y opte por la alternativa de acudir a nuestros amigos chinos, y compre un carrito de control remoto, trabaja a 27mhz, con un Ic Rx 2b, que segun la datasheet tiene 5 canales, pero nomas me alcanza a 4 mts, quiero que esto me aumente a unos 20 mts, si seria posible, alguna sugerencia algun opinion, algun ciruitito por ahi se le agradeceria mucho, se lo buenos que son en este foro, gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 9, 2007)

Podrias agregarle un amplificador al emisor para aumentar el alcance.


----------



## pinkplot (Nov 9, 2007)

Mmm bueno, tu respuesta me das mas preguntas, que tipo de amplificador le pongo ya que no tengo algun conocimiento acerca de eso, gracias


----------



## djchinomix (Nov 10, 2007)

que raro que te de tan poco alcance, fijate en la bobina que trae el control (emisor) puede ser que a lo mejor no este bien sintonizada, ajustala y vas probando la distancia y ponle una antena terescopica lo mas larga que puedas.


----------



## pinkplot (Nov 10, 2007)

Mmm, le saque el rx y el tx y fabrique una tablilla diferente, ahorita estoy fabricando las bobinas, y pensaba cambiar el cristal por uno de 47mhz,  las bobinas son de 10mhz, segun lo que he invstigado son 22 vueltas enun nucleo de 2cm , no se si esa bobina me sirva, tambein estoy buscando algun esquematico probado, ya que si no funciona el que hice no se que voy a hacer, gracias, por la ayuda, recalco que es un muy buen foro, y las respuestas son me mucha ayuda, pero si alguno sabe que podria hacer me encantaria conocer el metodo para sacar este proyecto con menos tiempo. gracias,,


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 10, 2007)

pinkplot dijo:
			
		

> las bobinas son de 10mhz


Seran de 10 mH.


----------



## pinkplot (Nov 10, 2007)

Eso mero, perdon,, ,, bueno, cada minuto que pasa cambio de idea, en este momento ya que tengo nomas el Rx&tx solos. estoy tratando de disenar el circuito por mi cuenta, nomas mi pregunta seria como hago el transmisor con su antena, para que el rxy tx trabajen juntos y no tengan alguna falla, por si tienes ahi un link o algo, gracias, pero de todos modos me gustaria saber como hacer esas bobinas.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 10, 2007)

cual bobina quieres hacer?


----------



## pinkplot (Nov 10, 2007)

Bueno quiero fabricar la de 10mh, pero, esque, acabo de entrar a esto de las Rf, no se casi nada, nomas le que he leido en internet y en este maravilloso foro, ninguno de mis asesores saben del tema, aparte que soy el electronico catalogado en mi equipo y es de vida y muerte hacer funcionar esos 4 reles a una distancia, cualquiera fuera la forma, y segun yo lo ma facil es usar este tx y rx, y despues de pensar mucho tiempo me di la idea, uso este siquiente esquema que me propone la datasheet, y en la parte que dice Rf circuit, agrego un emisor de fm, creo que le ganador es el que esta como destacado, y en la parte del Rx, para la antena le conecto una radio de esas chinas, y la salida la conecto al pin 3, despues de amplificar la entrada, como dice tambien la pagina del fabricante, no se si funcione, que me dices tu, crees que me funcione, y si no dame alguna otra sugerencia, estoy estancado en el proyecto solo por esto, de antemano muchas gracias por tus respuestas.....


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 10, 2007)

mm utilizar una radio china como receptor? y a donde conectarias la salida 3 del Rx 2B en la radio?


----------



## pinkplot (Nov 10, 2007)

segun el fabricante la en pin 3 del rx es el receptor del ic, la salida a tiene el tx, en su pin 8.


----------



## pinkplot (Nov 10, 2007)

mmmm el emiosr del tx es el pin 8, y el receptor del rx es el pin 3, y la salida del audio del radio chino lo conecto al pin 3 puede funcionar segun lo que creo,,,,,


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 10, 2007)

!Mi no entender¡¡¡


----------



## pinkplot (Nov 10, 2007)

mira asi quedaria mi idea de armar el circuito,, si no entindes porfavor dame un link esquematico cualquier cosa para hacer un control remoto de 4 a 6 canales


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 10, 2007)

se ve razonable. pero asi te lo dice el datasheet?


----------



## pinkplot (Nov 10, 2007)

No, como no encontre alguna respuesta para mi problema, yo formule esa teoria, ya que es la que veo mas logica de funcionar, que dices me aviento.?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 10, 2007)

Mejor esperemos la opinion de alguien mas.


----------



## pinkplot (Nov 10, 2007)

bueno, pero como que nadie le pone atensión a el tema, no crees que deberia postear algo nuevo, para que me contesten


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 10, 2007)

NO te lo mandan corriendito a moderacion.


----------



## pinkplot (Nov 10, 2007)

que estres, no consigo hacer un control remoto de 4 canales, no se como, aaa, estres,,mmm


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 11, 2007)

creo quetendras que recurir a las opciones comerciales o tambien podrias ponerte a experimentar ¿quien te lo impide? NADIE.


----------



## patriceloco (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola, tengo un proyecto en mente, se trata de que por medio de radiofrecuencia, ya que por infrarrojos no tendria suficiente alcance ni precision, quiero manejar un marcador de 4 digitos, para cuando juego a frontenis ir aumentando el tanteo de los dos equipos. Mi idea es mandar 4 señales diferentes (incrementar/decrementar A, incrementar/decrementar B) , luego con un microprocesador (16F84) procesar las diferentes señales y hacer que se enciendan los marcadores.
Tenia la intensión de fabricarme algun circuito que emita en RF y otro que le reciba, y despues de buscar mucho he llegado a esta post, la idea de realizar la codificacion-decodificacion con esos chips no es mala, el problema lo veo para emitir y recibir la señal. Lo de la radio y emisor FM no se si funciona pero creo que he encontrado una mejor opcion, buscando en ebay esos chips (RX-2B y TX-2B) he encontrado un emisor receptor de 100 metros de alcance, con un mado con 4 botones profesional y un circuito receptor. Por solo 20 dolares, casi 15 euros, tienes una solucion perfecta.
No se si se pueden poner enlaces por lo que no lo hare, lo que si te  digo es que busques "Rolling Code" en ebay, son de Hong Kong. Tambien he encontrado una de 200 metros de alcance incluso mas barato, pero por el tipo de mando yo prefiero el de 15 euros.
Espero haberte ayudado, o ayudar a algun otro con el problema que tenemos. Por cierto el foro este tiene buena pinta, seguro que me paso por aqui muy amenudo debido a mi gran aficion a la electronica y montar circuitos por hobby.
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 2, 2008)

patriceloco usa el buscador del foro, yo vi uno con displays gigantes que se manejaban desde el mango de la raqueta


----------



## patriceloco (Oct 2, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> patriceloco usa el buscador del foro, yo vi uno con displays gigantes que se manejaban desde el mango de la raqueta



Supongo que te referiras al que colgue yo. Este hilo es bastante viejo, es de cuando estaba investigando para crear el MARCADOR ELECTRONICO.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about27194.html

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 2, 2008)

JAJAJA a ese me referia!


----------



## covra (Jul 22, 2014)

A pesar de ser un tema viejo queria escribir algunas experiencias acerca de esto...

A mi hijo le regalaron un coche de estos de rc de los chinos y como todos (o sea los cutris de poca pasta) trabaja con el duo RX-2B y TX-2B en los 27mhz....
Y como a muchos, el alcance resulta ridiculo (es muy gracioso ver al niño correr detras del coche para no perder el control), asi que he decidido hacer unas pruebas y calculos que ire posteando aqui...

 - Con un osciloscopio podemos comprobar que la onda generada es, efectivamente de 27Mhz y tiene una amplitud Vpp de 1.8V.
- La antena tiene una longitud de 1/30 de onda (no tengo muy claro que esto sea correcto)

 - El trasnsistor de RF es un  (lo pondre mañana que me he dejado los datos en el curro ) de 2W y con una ganancia de 80 a 1,5V 

 - A la salida del colector medí un Vrms de 400mV, lo que me sorprendió, dado el gran margen de tensiones con el que trabaja este transistor

Posible solución: 

- Al aumentar la tensión de alimentacion del circuito ( de 9V a 14,5V) conseguí aumentar la tension en el colector a 800mV y la amplitud de la onda de salida fue de 2.9V. Con esto, seguro, aumentara el alcance.
- Mañana llevaré el coche para comprobarlo y hacer algunas mediciones más, pues sospecho que he aumentado la ROE bajandome el rendimiento.. (habrá que echarle un vistazo a la bobina y quizás modificaré la longitud de la antena)


----------



## miguelus (Jul 22, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Con los experimentos que estás realizando poco o nada vas a conseguir, hay que tener en cuenta que para conseguir que el Emisor alcance el doble de distancia tendrá que aumentar la potencia cuatro veces, evidentemente, la única forma de lograrlo sería añadir un paso amplificador en la salida del Emisor.

Pondré un ejemplo...

Si el Emisor está trabajando con 100 mili Watios (100mW) y tiene un alcance de 10 metros, para lograr que alcance 20 metros, tendríamos que subir la potencia a 400mW y para alcanzar 40 metros la potencia tendría que ser de 1,6Watios.

Subir la tensión en el Colector del Transistor tiene el peligro e que podemos romper el Transistor.

Sal U2


----------



## covra (Jul 22, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> ... evidentemente, la única forma de lograrlo sería añadir un paso amplificador en la salida del Emisor.



Evidentemente es la idea final 




miguelus dijo:


> Subir la tensión en el Colector del Transistor tiene el peligro e que podemos romper el Transistor.
> 
> Sal U2



El margen que da el datasheet es muy grande, si mal no recuerdo, hasta 12 veces mas


----------



## miguelus (Jul 23, 2014)

Buenos días.

¿Qué Transistor utiliza el Transmisor?

Sal U2


----------



## covra (Jul 23, 2014)

El transistor es el HC8050 (NPN 2W radio output, Max ratings: Vcb=40V, Vce=25V, Veb=6V, Ic=1.5A, Hfe 85/500,  a Vce 1V, Ic =100mA) y la etapa final es la de la imagen adjunta.

 No me he podido traer hoy el cochecito al trabajo , asique dejare para mañana las pruebas de alcance y sobre todo, el tema de la antena


----------



## telemaco797 (Ago 29, 2014)

aumentar alcance autoRC 27mhz
Hola, ojala puedan ayudarme, tengo un auto RC de 27mhz escala 1:24
el cual vino con una antena de 20cm en el receptor con lo que tenia
un alcance de 5mt a*-*las justas, por lo que cambie la antena por una
de 30cm con lo cual llego a tener un alcance de 9 a 10 mts, no *qu*isiera
cambiar a una antena mas larga inclusive mi idea era poner una antena
interna en el auto, por lo que quisiera saber que componentes tendria
que cambiar o agregar en la circuiteria del receptor y/o transmisor
para que aumente la sensibilidad y el alcance del auto, supongo que
con un alcance de 20 o 18mt seria suficiente. Segun comentan aqui otra
opcion seria agregarle un amplificador al emisor, si pudieran detallar o
colgar el grafico con el circuito a agregar sera excelente.. Gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 30, 2014)

Buenos días.

En la frecuencia de 27Mhz, la longitud de la Antena tiene que ser ~2,7m, lógicamente esto es inviable para un RC, lo que se hace, tanto en el Emisor como en el Receptor, es alargar eléctricamente la Antena. Para ello se pone en serie con la Antena una pequeña Bobina, de esta forma, la Antena resuena en la frecuencia correcta.

Al variar la longitud de la Antena tendrías que haber variado el ajuste de la Bobina (quitar alguna espira).

Mejorar el Receptor no es un opción viable, es mejor opción aumentar la potencia del Transmisor.

Para obtener el doble de alcance tendrás que obtener cuatro veces más de potencia en el Transmisor (+6dB), puedes añadir un pequeño amplificador, la ganancia que se puede esperar con un Transistor será de unos +10dB con lo que se obtendría un alcance  ~ tres veces mayor

Pero añadir ese Amplificador no es una tarea sencilla, un factor a tener en cuenta sería el aumento de consumo que pondría en riesgo la portabilidad del Emisor.

Dependiendo del tipo de modulación, AM o FM, habría que analizar si es mejor diseñar un Transmisor nuevo o ampliar el que tienes.

No has comentado que tipo de Receptor/Transmisor tiene tu RC... El Receptor, ¿Es controlado por Cuarzo o es Súper Regenerativo?, el Transmisor seguramente está controlado por Cuarzo.

Si el Receptor es del tipo Súper Regenerativo, habría que comprobar si está correctamente sintonizado.

Como verás son varias las variables a tener en cuenta.

Sal U2


----------

